# Thinking about a new Bow - Bowtech Carbon Knight



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

I know, let's get it out of the way, go shoot one right? Thanks!

OK, so what can anyone here tell me about the Bowtech Carbon Knight? I love the ATA, the smooth draw, the WEIGHT! I'd want one in camo, not all black.

Anyone shooting one? Have any issues? Chronograph one and your setup? Any known common problems with them? Just curious. I would be shooting 70# @28.5" draw.


----------



## comanche180 (Oct 26, 2006)

Nitro,
I am also thinking about a new bow mine is only 3 years old but i have the itch for a new bow. 
I have only seen the Carbon knight in black.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

I handled the Carbon Knight, haven't shot it. Didn't care for the feel of it, grip felt to long and it felt plastic like. Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Dang it, someone told me it was available with camo too...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## comanche180 (Oct 26, 2006)

Nitro it is I had one in my hand a tonight.  Mor archery


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Smooth Draw? I owned a 60# version and it felt like I was pulling 75# - very stiff up front, riser is crazy light, almost too light as it felt it would drift, recommend a good heavy stab

Bow shot consistent, just wasn't what I expected

There is a reason bowtech released them at $850 and within 6 weeks dropped the price to $600, bow just wasn't what they thought it would be. Now if they put a different cam system on them maybe it would be more popular and a better bow


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Atchison said:


> Smooth Draw? I owned a 60# version and it felt like I was pulling 75# - very stiff up front, riser is crazy light, almost too light as it felt it would drift, recommend a good heavy stab
> 
> Bow shot consistent, just wasn't what I expected
> 
> There is a reason bowtech released them at $850 and within 6 weeks dropped the price to $600, bow just wasn't what they thought it would be. Now if they put a different cam system on them maybe it would be more popular and a better bow


Yeah, it felt a little stiff on the initial draw, but once it got going it felt like butter all the way back past the letoff to me. 

They did put a new cam system on the Knight riser, they put new cams on it and called it the Carbon Overdrive. I didn't pull one of those yet, but I don't see the need to spend an extra $300 for a claimed increase IBO speed of about 7fps.

Thanks for the feedback. 

I'm also looking at a Hoyt Charger too.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Yeah, it felt a little stiff on the initial draw, but once it got going it felt like butter all the way back past the letoff to me.
> 
> They did put a new cam system on the Knight riser, they put new cams on it and called it the Carbon Overdrive. I didn't pull one of those yet, but I don't see the need to spend an extra $300 for a claimed increase IBO speed of about 7fps.
> 
> ...


Ya i forgot about the overdrive and haven't shot one yet, maybe but overall I think bowtech is down right now (granted thats just my opinion)

Hoyt Charger is a nice bow, especially at that price point.

Also - If you are interested I have a 2013 Elite Hunter 29/70 that I am not planning on keeping so I'd be willing to sell if, let me know. Snow Camo Riser and Black limbs


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

I shot the Carbon Knight last fall. I honestly don't remember the specifics of how it felt, but in the end I ended up with the Experience over the Carbon Knight.


----------



## JIG_EM_UP-DEER_DOWN (Dec 26, 2007)

I bought the insanity over the carbon knight simply for the grip. They seemed to be the same speed and don't gets wrong it is a awsome bow I just didn't like how it felt in my hand. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

I held the carbon knight but never shot one. I own the Destroyer 350 le and for 60# draw its a sure thumper. I love bowtechs draw cycle and i spent around $4,500 in bows b4 choosing bowtch for my "stay at home bow" lol. Ive used hoyt, mathews, pse, and martin bows and even though i think hoyt and mathews may be built better, i shoot better with my bowtech. For the weight of the bow i use to want as light as possible but ive come to realise it takes me off balance way too much. Im new to hunting but everybody gave me good advice by saying "go to your local archery shop, hold and shoot as many bows as you can before making a decision you will find your fit." That was the best advice for me


----------



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

Oo forgot to saumy thst i chose the destroyer over the carbon knight


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

I work for a dealer and have played with the bow a lot. I can tell you that what everyone is saying on here is about the general consensuses. The grip sucks but it shoots ok. However, what you and everyone else should know is that this IS NOT a bow made from carbon like Hoyts carbon bows. The % of carbon in the riser is so minuscule its amazing that they can even get away with calling it carbon. The riser is 99%+ plastic resin. IMHO the Hoyt Charger is a much better bow in that price range.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the insight from a dealer that isn't trying to sell me something. I love carbon because of the weight and have a true carbon riser bow now, an HCA Carbon 4 Runner. It is a sweet bow, just behind the times for speed...and it's getting old. Think I could sell it, but some coin with it and step up to a better up to date platform. I was really drawn to the bowtech because of the weight (lack thereof). 

Any other carbon riser bows out there? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Win & Win makes all carbon bows. I don't know anything about them but they do make some of the best recurve bows around.


----------

